
Anil Dash: Don't let Twitter, Facebook, Google be the only game in town - mshafrir
http://www.cnn.com/2010/OPINION/01/22/dash.twitter.shutdown/index.html?hpt=T2
======
mpfefferle
It'd be interesting to see how far we could take a loosely coupled network for
Wordpress installs towards this goal. How actually to make that work is
something I've been pondering lately.

Also, I think the work that Dave Winer's been doing around realtime RSS is a
huge step in this direction.

